# Saanen/Nubian buck!!!!



## MrsH85 (Jan 4, 2014)

So after MONTHS of watching and waiting, Esther FINALLY had her baby! It's a boy!! Pure white just like his mamma! My first baby on my little farm! She waited until I was gone at the store to have him, so I had a nice surprise waiting for me when I got home! I'm totally in love already!!! 
Any ideas for names? All my goats have biblical names, I have Esther, Ruth and Samson so far!


----------



## mountainminilynn (Jan 14, 2014)

Congratulations!!!
Maybe Moses?


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## MrsH85 (Jan 4, 2014)

Oh I like that! Goliath was all I had come up with so far! Lol


----------



## MrsH85 (Jan 4, 2014)

How long do I have to wait to let him and mamma out with my other goats? I have another mamma and baby that was born in January.


----------



## russellp (Apr 10, 2013)

Lot, feed lot, milking lot


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## russellp (Apr 10, 2013)

Zacchaeus, u know, climbs trees and breaks branches, call him Zak for short


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Luke  He is adorable!


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

Oh he's perfect!! Congratulations! 

Joseph, you could call him Joey.
Benjamin, baby Ben
Isaiah
Ezekiel, call him Zeke
Noah-boy
Samuel and call him Sammy or Sam

I love Biblical names, too.


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

Gideon

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Jonah.


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

Very Cute.


----------



## MrsH85 (Jan 4, 2014)

I love Ezekiel!! Zeke sounds so cute!! I think that's the winner! Lol He's a week old today and bounces around everywhere! Love him!!!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

he is a handsome boy...Barnabas came to mind..but I like Ezekiel too
We had a Moses and now an Amos : ) ( our saanen buck)


----------

